# Anybody got any genuine sero serostim?



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody has got any genuine serono the reason I ask is cause I can get hold of this from my source but I'm aware of a massive amount of fakeys! So has anybody got any pics of some genuine serono or knows the differences between the fakes cause serono is new in my area and I've never layed hands on any!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Not seen a legit one yet but good copy's i will say


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

thoon said:


> Not seen a legit one yet but good copy's i will say


Yea thought so . The ones I looked at yesterday had loose powder in the vial and I would assume no vacuum either didn't look very well packed either to be honest the vials were quite loose in the individual boxes whereas I would of thought they should of been kept sturdy


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I had 2 boxes of the loose powder ones, found out on here they were fakes but they definitely had hgh in as i could feel them working.

The packing was all very well done too.

general consensus is, loose powder = fake but probably still hgh and puck = genuine


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/MedWatch/SafetyInformation/SafetyAlertsforHumanMedicalProducts/ucm173895.htm


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Loose powder = fake! Very very popular counterfeit floating around the uk at the moment!!


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

I had the loose powder ones too, they definitely contained gh found they worked ok, the first look of the boxes looked too good to be fake but when I seen the loose powder that rose my suspicions and then realised they were, I'd buy again tho if I couldn't get hold of anything else to tie me over!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyones thought/views on this? Just been passed it by a mate to post up and get some feedback on etc.














































powder is alittle loose inside the vails, but then ive seen legit Hyges with loose powder and still deliver huge sides on 8iu's +


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Fake

May contain some kind of peptide or raw hgh but not a legit pharma product


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Baywatch said:


> Fake
> 
> May contain some kind of peptide or raw hgh but not a legit pharma product


how do you know tho? out of interest, and so i can tell the guy.

told him to jab around 8iu pre-bed for a few days and see what sides he gets.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> how do you know tho? out of interest, and so i can tell the guy.
> 
> told him to jab around 8iu pre-bed for a few days and see what sides he gets.


Mate I wonder if you could contact serono directly and give them the batch Number and get them to check it?'


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Think the box codes are incorrect...

Unless this info is out of date..

Serostim® vials containing 5 mg (approximately 15 IU) somatropin (mammalian-cell) with Sterile Water for Injection, USP. Package of 7 vials. .......................................................................................................NDC 44087-0005-7

Serostim® vials containing 6 mg (approximately 18 IU) somatropin (mammalian-cell) with Sterile Water for Injection, USP. Package of 7 vials. .......................................................................................................NDC 44087-0006-7

Serostim® vials containing 4 mg (approximately 12 IU) somatropin (mammalian-cell) with Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (0.9% Benzyl Alcohol). Package of 7 vials. .........................................NDC 44087-0004-7

Serostim® vials containing 8.8 mg (approximately 26.4 IU) somatropin (mammalian-cell) with Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (0.9% Benzyl Alcohol). Package of 4 vials. ..........NDC 44087-0088-4

Manufactured for: EMD Serono, Inc., Rockland, MA 02370 Rx Only BX Rated September 2007


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Think the box codes are incorrect...
> 
> Unless this info is out of date..
> 
> ...


he got 1x box with 3x boxes inside, each with i think a gh and a water.

legit boxes supposed to be 1x box containing 4x smaller boxes inside?

where did u get the above info bud? They have an official website?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

www.serostim.com

http://tr800.fusionbot.com/b/trk?uid=e66d72d250d0645a&sn=161232186&ip=82.69.126.101&lgkKy=guide&rn=2&http://www.serostim.com/Files/PDFs/Patient_Guide.pdf


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> www.serostim.com
> 
> http://tr800.fusionbot.com/b/trk?uid=e66d72d250d0645a&sn=161232186&ip=82.69.126.101&lgkKy=guide&rn=2&http://www.serostim.com/Files/PDFs/Patient_Guide.pdf


thanks matey.

apparently, if i reading the PDF file correctly, they dont even make a 8.8mg vail......

16 HOW SUPPLIED/STORAGE AND HANDLING

16.1 How Supplied

16 HOW SUPPLIED/STORAGE AND HANDLING

16.1 How Supplied

Serostim® is available in the following forms:

• Serostim® single-use vials containing 5 mg with Sterile Water for Injection, USP. Package of 7 vials. NDC 44087-0005-7

• Serostim® single-use vials containing 6 mg with Sterile Water for Injection, USP. Package of 7 vials. NDC 44087-0006-7

• Serostim? multiple-use vials containing 4 mg with Bacteriostatic Water for Injection, USP (0.9% Benzyl Alcohol). Package of 7 vials. NDC 44087-0004-7


----------



## urchy (Oct 7, 2010)

I have these, same packaging, batch number and expiry date. Have ran at 5iu for 2 weeks now, theres definitely some growth in these but I agree, not the real deal and far too cheap to be pharma grade.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

I have exactly the same. My first go at growth so we'll see how we get on

But il go for something more legit afterwards


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

A guy i know gets real seros from an aids patients...he lives in the states.

For genuine sero out there he said price is like 3-4times what you would expect to pay for 100iu Hyge


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

If it's cheap it's cheap for a reason. It's not used by the NHS so really shouldn't be that readily available in the UK. Stick to hyges.


----------

